# Adjustable height and angle



## Dylan JC Buffum (Jun 9, 2019)

I have a 1950’s Delta Homecraft bench top drill press. While I love the vintage, it’s not the most versatile machine. As a bench top, the clearance for taller workpieces has been a frequent frustration. And the work surface is fixed perpendicular to the bit.

I have a habit of making over-engineered solutions in these situations. Rather than a simple jig to do one job, or a commercial product, I cobble together something that I hope will be a versatile multi-use tool.

So I began by mounting it on top of this old Craftsman table saw stand, but with the base reversed and the whole thing on wheels:










This got me a lot of clearance, but I still needed an adjustable work surface. I was working on a toddler chair, with a turned seat, and needed to hold the irregular piece at an angle to drill for the leg tenons, so I devised this using 1” EMT:


















It’s removable and adjustable, though a bit finicky to get just right. The mounts where the two frames meet can pivot, and can adjust on either frame. The two cross bars likewise can be adjusted along the frame. I’ll mount a flat work surface that can be adjusted along these axes as needed for angle and spacing.

It folds away for storage. I still have a lot of tweaks to make, but the basic idea was a success.


----------



## TwelveFoot (Dec 30, 2015)

I like the belt guard.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Makes me feel better about some of the strange shop solutions I come up with. It doesn't flex in use?


----------

